
Mighty CPU rival to Intel and AMD set to shake up the market - DeathArrow
https://www.techradar.com/sg/news/mighty-and-surprising-cpu-rival-to-intel-and-amd-to-come-next-year
======
kristopolous
Isn't this just ARM with a european based distributor? I can't really gauge
much about what's significant about them from their website other than "Hey,
we're in europe".

If their geography is their leading feature I'd be worried.

For instance, If I go to oh I dunno, something random, let's pick Rockchip
([https://www.rock-chips.com/](https://www.rock-chips.com/)) ... they lead
with products, chips even, on the front page ... you know, stuff. Should AMD
and Intel be worried about Rockchip and Unisoc? Probably more so than SiPearl
I gotta admit. But that goes with arm in general.

If it fits in your pocket and you can walk around with it, it's probably
running ARM, of course they are sniping upstream - classic innovators dilemma
story.

Also the reporters inability to look up SOC really makes me think this is
mostly hot air but we'll see.

